
Having Fun with Docker, Stripe and Kill Bill (2014) - gk1
http://killbill.io/blog/having-fun-with-docker-stripe-kill-bill/
======
pamonrails
Here is the 2016 version: [http://killbill.io/blog/having-fun-with-docker-
stripe-and-ki...](http://killbill.io/blog/having-fun-with-docker-stripe-and-
kill-bill-v2/) ;-)

